
Python Developers Survey 2019 Results - kumaranvpl
https://www.jetbrains.com/lp/python-developers-survey-2019/
======
Debonnys
One statistic that stood out for me was "Professional coding experience":

< 1 year: 29%

1-2 years: 20%

3-5 years: 20%

6-10 years: 14%

11+ years: 17%

\--

That means almost half of the respondents have 2 years or less professional
experience with python. Not sure how that influences all the other results.

~~~
lmilcin
Due to roughly exponential growth in the number of developers of all kind over
last couple of decades it is true that at any point most developers have very
little experience. I don't remember what was doubling time but I think it was
more than two years but less than 5 years. It as also easy to see that the
growth is already flattening out with some interesting repercussions in the
near future (experienced/inexperienced developers ration finally getting
better, etc.)

Doubling time shorter for python developers could be explained to be a result
of python getting more popular (so even though programming gets more popular
as a job, python grows even faster within developer community).

~~~
majewsky
> Due to roughly exponential growth in the number of developers of all kind
> over last couple of decades

That is certainly true until ~2010, but I wonder if it still holds today. At
some point it's got to taper off due to the global population being finite.
Anyone got some data on this?

~~~
eggsnbacon1
I interview a decent number. At least in my area, college grads have leveled
off. There's still a ton of them, maybe 5% growth a year and a lot more
applying for first jobs. But its a steady percentage.

There's been a huge jump in code camp grads. Gigantic. And unfortunately the
vast majority are not great. We give them coding assignments first, otherwise
there's just too many to even sort through. I would say over half are unable
to complete the (very simple) coding assignment. Build 3 API endpoints in any
language that can do a couple different sorts and limits of a static set of
data in CSV.

~~~
lmilcin
I work in a large corp as a senior developer/tech lead. I interview 1-2
candidates every week. These are typically people who either passed screening
or are already employed by an external company. Unfortunately, I have little
influence on that process (remember... Big Co...)

Because I typically hire for more senior roles I get candidates with 5 years
of experience at the minimum.

Roughly 4 out of 5 candidates do not know answer to ANY of these questions:

\- What is virtual memory?

\- Can you pass data to another process by passing a pointer to the data?
(tricky, but generally processes have separate address spaces unless you put
extra effort to have part of the space mapped to same address, using shared
memory, mmap, etc.)

\- Can you explain what is a breakpoint? (an instruction injected by debugging
program that stops execution and causing an interrupt that causes OS to call
debugger)

\- Can a process allocate more memory than is physically available on the
host?

\- Is inserting random integers into a huge sorted array faster or slower than
inserting into singly linked list (absent any indexes)? (Inserting to array
list will require huge data copy but linear search over linked list is so much
slower it will cause linked list to be slower than array every time).

\- Please, write a program to group an input list of words into lists of
anagrams.

Etc.

~~~
eggsnbacon1
HN community is quite self selected. The average engineer I've met chose their
career for the money and isn't interested in much that's not right in front of
them

------
Beefin
Glad to see Flask surpass Django, it's always been my favorite web framework
regardless of language and forces users to learn their style of software
architecture. I personally prefer MVC: [https://github.com/esteininger/flask-
mvc-boilerplate](https://github.com/esteininger/flask-mvc-boilerplate)

~~~
stonecharioteer
Oh god. I would not recommend that git repo to anyone. It is doing a lot
wrong.

Look at exploreflask.com for a great example on how to structure production
grade flask applications. Read the flask docs, the later sections deal with
the create_app factory function and how to use it. It is really good in that
sense.

~~~
Beefin
thanks for that link! that's my repo and what i've historically used for
projects, have been looking for a good framework :)

------
stared
Is it only my, or the color scheme for some plots (e.g. Python version) is
atrocious from the UX perspective? (Small differences in shades, making it
hard to read.)

good UX != pretty colors

------
galacticdessert
Well... type hinting does not seem to be very popular

~~~
Macha
At 65% of developers using it at least sometimes, it seems surprisingly
widespread.

Now obviously this survey is going to be somewhat self selected among devs
that like to keep up to date and try new things, but 65% having used it in
some capacity is pretty comparable to Typescript:
[https://2019.stateofjs.com/javascript-
flavors/typescript/](https://2019.stateofjs.com/javascript-
flavors/typescript/)

~~~
user5994461
The survey has 75% of users on python 3 in 2017, when a good half of popular
libraries still didn't support python 3 at all.

It's clearly skewed toward devs on the bleeding edge.

~~~
black3r
I mostly use Python for web development and I've stopped using Python 2 for
that with 3.5, so in early 2016, but I do remember that some machine learning
or data analysis tools were stuck on Py2 for a little longer.

I definitely wouldn't say that half of popular libraries in general didn't
support python 3 at all back then, but for some use cases that may have been
true tho.

------
aldanor
Happy to see Rust crawl in into top languages list :)

------
bogdan314
web development seems to be twice as popular as ML use. Anyone knows why?

Given node.js is known to be much faster while still offering the dev speed of
a scripting language. I love python for algorithms and DevOps scripts but feel
afraid of using for web as it might end up with huge cost for hosting (higher
CPU power)

~~~
pydry
python has a sane packaging ecosystem and type system.

CPU power is cheap and developers are not.

~~~
salex89
Until 7 years down the line you have to round up a team of your most
experienced engineers and add some to figure out how to scale the frecking'
thing.

~~~
jhayward
This is an outcome most startups pray they are lucky enough to see.

------
mdo123
Man I can't believe BBEdit didn't make the editor list!

